# My first build... budget 1500 gaming rig is this  a good setup?



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

MOBO-XFX LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI ATX Intel Motherboard

Video Card- PNY GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

Power supply- SILVERSTONE OP1000-E 1000W ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

CPU- Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80580Q9400

RAM-Crucial 3GB (3 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT3KIT12864BA1339

MAster Harddrive-Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

Slave Harddrive- Western Digital Caviar SE WD3200AAJB 320GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 

Monitor-SAMSUNG ToC T190 Black 19" 2ms (GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor

DVD drive-SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S223F

CASE-NZXT Nemesis Elite Gaming Case - Black

Everything except case being bought from Newegg.com... total price around 1570 before rebates... is this a good gaming rig for the money


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

for that much i would get a i7 rig


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

um im kinda of new to computers... wats an i7 rig


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

the new intel Q's with HT and CPU Socket Type LGA 1366


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

o... either way is the build a posted before good?


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

could change somethings

a 19" screen for a 285 is a waste


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

what do you mean? is the monitor to good for the vid card or vice versa


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

its to much card for a small screen 

and i wouldnt get a VelociRaptor if you want speed i would get like two 1tb and raid them


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 22, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> what do you mean? is the monitor to good for the vid card or vice versa



vid card too good for the monitor.  Like having a corvette on grocery cart wheels.


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

lol good example


----------



## TheScavenger (Jun 22, 2009)

Get a cheaper PSU and a i7 setup. Alos get at least a 22" monitor.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2009)

PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011 - 200
CPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 - 280
VGA - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131156 - 240
MOBO - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169 -220
RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224 - 179
CASE - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058 - 129
HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136283 - 80
HDD (Storage) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 - 100

Total - 1430 + shipping


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

kk any recommendations for a i7 build? cause i had my friend help me make this build though i do understand the compapatiablity and such

Edit: thanks guy above me


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> kk any recommendations for a i7 build? cause i had my friend help me make this build though i do understand the compapatiablity and such
> 
> Edit: thanks guy above me



mine one although you still need a monitor.

EDIT: DAMN, didnt saw the edit


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

lol kk will probally use ur rig  ... will that rig work with crysis on max


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, to fix my build do this

Replace the psu by this one = You save 80

Drop the 1tb hdd. You save a hundred

Replace the ram by this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227365 you save another hundred

There you have for your monitor

EDIT: 





mikeartie said:


> lol kk will probally use ur rig  ... will that rig work with crysis on max



depends on the resolution, probably up to 1680*1050 yes. maybe even a little more.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

the mobo you listed is *not* rated for a Triple Channel Kit.... get this instead:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227341

or this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146777


also, with the 285gtx better go for a 1680 or a 1920 resolution monitor!


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Ok, to fix my build do this
> 
> Replace the psu by this one = You save 80
> 
> ...



its fine you can leave the orginal rig cause i can still raise a couple hundred dollars the 1500 is just wat i have currently i have to w8 3 weeks b4 i can purchase anything

Edit- gotta go to sleep be back tommorow thank you all for your input


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> its fine you can leave the orginal rig cause i can still raise a couple hundred dollars the 1500 is just wat i have currently i have to w8 3 weeks b4 i can purchase anything
> 
> Edit- gotta go to sleep be back tommorow thank you all for your input



then drop as i said, buy the monitor, raise the 2 hundred, get another 4890 and ur pc will last for a LOOOOOONG TIME


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 22, 2009)

wouldnt this be better? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150367


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a setup that meet your need.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> wouldnt this be better?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150367



yes it would be better as long as u can afford it.




hv43082 said:


> Here's a setup that meet your need.



its not bad but i support mine one. either will be a nice choice.


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

u sure that psu is compatiable with the mobo?


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

didnt mean to double post weird lag said my first message didnt go though


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> u sure that psu is compatiable with the mobo?



the ones i recomended? yes. you wont have any trouble with compatibility with any of the parts.


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

alright i was just wondering cause the mobo says it needs a 24 pin for power
and the psu says it has a 4 x 6+2Pin
i might just not understand wat im readin cause i dont fully understand what any of that means


----------



## DOM (Jun 23, 2009)

what psu all come with 24pin  that's standard 4 x 6+2Pin are for the video cards


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

lol ok thank you for explaining


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

the 6+2 plugs are for videocards, and yes, it comes with both 24 pin atx and 8 pin eps (for the cpu) needed.


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

k im pretty sure this will be my finalized rig
Newegg.com - Foxconn BloodRage GTI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Intel Motherboards

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supplies

Newegg.com - XFX GX285XZWFF GeForce GTX 285 1GB 512-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Desktop Graphics / Video Cards

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor - Processors - Desktops

Newegg.com - OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Voltage Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK - Desktop Memory

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD7501AALS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - Internal Hard Drives

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drives - Internal Hard Drives

Newegg.com - SAMSUNG T220 Rose-Black 22" 2ms GTG Touch of Color series Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 20,000:1 - LCD Monitors

Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD Burner - CD / DVD Burners

EDIT:case-Antec Nine Hundred Two Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
which brings me to another question is that case big enough?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> k im pretty sure this will be my finalized rig
> Newegg.com - Foxconn BloodRage GTI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Intel Motherboards
> 
> Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supplies
> ...



You forgot the case


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

lol who needs a case!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> lol who needs a case!



Unless u like to run it as an open bench


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i edited it and u can always run ur computer in a nice cold tub of water


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> lol i edited it and u can always run ur computer in a nice cold tub of water


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> lol i edited it and u can always run ur computer in a nice cold tub of water



that wont work 

the 900 two would be fine for that rig


----------



## digibucc (Jun 23, 2009)

looks great - except me personally, I would get a PSU from PC P&C (through newegg_
herehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

750 instead of 850 - either is plenty for your specs.  The GPU is the biggest hog - and at aroun 180 Watts on load, you could probably even get a second down the road, and still keep the 750.

one of the major mistakes people make , is getting PSU's with more power than necessary.  Check this out  Your rig is estimated to use 350w.   give an extra 100 for load and safety , and that's still 300w short of the PC P&C 750

You could add another 285 and 5 more Hdds and still have room to spare.

And the point isn't necessarily that 850 is too much - it is more than Pc P&C make one of the best PSUs out there imo.  better than corsair for sure.  The two things to never skimp on are a PSU and a motherboard.  Everything else gets upgraded more often , and is not as important overall (yes , i realize it won't work without a cpu - but assuming you HAVE a cpu , you want it to be safe and not fry because of a shoddy PSU


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> lol i edited it and u can always run ur computer in a nice cold tub of water



 I wish, the temps would be awesome.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 23, 2009)

DOM said:


> could change somethings
> 
> a 19" screen for a 285 is a waste


greed


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

digibucc said:


> looks great - except me personally, I would get a PSU from PC P&C (through newegg_
> herehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009
> 
> 750 instead of 850 - either is plenty for your specs.  The GPU is the biggest hog - and at aroun 180 Watts on load, you could probably even get a second down the road, and still keep the 750.
> ...



Remember this: OVERKILL IS GOOD


----------



## n-ster (Jun 23, 2009)

lol PCP&P make BETTER PSUs then corsair for sure?? LOL you must be kidding... How I see them, I see them as equivalent...

2 640gb WD Blacks may be a better choice... (IN RAID 0) Gigabyte UD3R from newegg also... RAM
Monitor


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 23, 2009)

n-ster said:


> lol PCP&P make BETTER PSUs then corsair for sure?? LOL you must be kidding... How I see them, I see them as equivalent...
> 
> 2 640gb WD Blacks may be a better choice... (IN RAID 0) Gigabyte UD3R from newegg also... RAM
> Monitor



better than the bloodrage?. i dont think so


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 23, 2009)

If money becomes an issue, Tiegerdirect has ACER 22" screens for 139.99 right now. Can't beat that. 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...198&cm_mmc=Email-_-Retro-_-WEBBP1198-_-recert


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 23, 2009)

Also, remember your peripherals! 
Gaming mouse, Gaming mouse pad....keyboard....5.1 surround head set.
suggestions that work great and are cheap:
Mouse  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826100010
Mouse pad    http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826997028
Head phones  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Accessories-_-Turtle+Beach/Voyetra-_-26502007


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Remember this: OVERKILL IS GOOD





			
				me said:
			
		

> And the point isn't necessarily that 850 is too much - it is more than Pc P&C make one of the best PSUs out there imo. better than corsair for sure. The two things to never skimp on are a PSU and a motherboard. Everything else gets upgraded more often ... you want it to be safe and not fry because of a shoddy PSU





			
				n-ster said:
			
		

> lol PCP&P make BETTER PSUs then corsair for sure?? LOL you must be kidding... How I see them, I see them as equivalent...



ok - for sure in my book , from personal experience.  Corsair PSUs have died, bringing expensive components with them, on multiple occasions.  They have caused me stability problems, and have not consistently put out the amount of power they were rated for.

I am now on my 4th PC P&C PSU , and the other three are still running in their respective machines.  haven't had stability problems since I switched - been years. 

this is personal experience only - I certainly have not seen lab test results or any definitive answer aside from opinion - so I gave my opinion.  for sure , PC P&C is better than corsair, if you want reliability & stability.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2009)

I like your avvy GJohn


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 24, 2009)

digibucc said:


> I like your avvy GJohn



+2, i love house too.

also ur avatar is good, check my sig, it says house on the top right.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> +2, i love house too.
> 
> also ur avatar is good, check my sig, it says house on the top right.



cleanly done.  I like it ...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

No build a phenom II setup and buy my CPU from me!  $210 shipped


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

how do you put harddrives in raid anyway?


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 24, 2009)

You also need a CPU heatsink.....


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055
These are fun to shop for, Just make sure it is compatible with Core i7 Sockets. But look around on Newegg and find one you like the look of, and then ask us if its any good


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

Corsair guarantees that If components go because of their psu, they'll replace it for you... Corsair has been top quality from several users of TPU, and my friends as well... Corsairs are also know that they provide more then they are advertised to (ex HX 620 would have no problem with 650watts constant)... I just have a hard time believing you, or perhaps Corsair was like that before... now they aren't anymore at all...

HSF I suggest S1283V or Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> ... I just have a hard time believing you...



you can simply disagree with me - without insinuating that I am a liar. 
nothing wrong with differing opinions.  I do take offense to the latter though.

after a quick google search it seems our debate is a quite common one.  seems to be a stalemate from what I see.


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

Gjohnst4 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055
> These are fun to shop for, Just make sure it is compatible with Core i7 Sockets. But look around on Newegg and find one you like the look of, and then ask us if its any good



im planning to overclock to around 3.2 GHz is that fan good?


----------



## shadow357 (Jun 24, 2009)

mmmmm need to think about this abit more it took me about six months to get the right computer u gotta think ahead computers move very fast so think ahead as well


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

shadow357 said:


> mmmmm need to think about this abit more it took me about six months to get the right computer u gotta think ahead computers move very fast so think ahead as well



lol nice sig and i have to w8 at least 2 weeks anyway till i order the parts


----------



## shadow357 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol thanks are you getting the parts from one place or here and there?


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

one place.... newegg.com


----------



## shadow357 (Jun 24, 2009)

ahh k have u tried ebay???


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

no... i dont really wanna take any risks


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

digibucc said:


> you can simply disagree with me - without insinuating that I am a liar.
> nothing wrong with differing opinions.  I do take offense to the latter though.
> 
> after a quick google search it seems our debate is a quite common one.  seems to be a stalemate from what I see.



I am sorry if I offended you... By no means did I want to insinuate you are a liar... I believe... what I meant was I have a hard time understanding how this could have happened... I'm not saying it didn't happen since it did, it's just something I would have never imagined...

hence why I tried to find an explanation! When was the last bad Corsair PSU you have gotten? is it recently?

I value your opinion, and I prefer to know if this should change anything from what I usually recommend people... probably not, but I still want your opinion... Obviously Corsair can't be as perfect as people tend to say, but you having that bad experience surprises me alot and I would perhaps like to know more about it!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> im planning to overclock to around 3.2 GHz is that fan good?



You probably won't even need a cooler for 3.2 lol.... S1283V and Mugen 2 are much cheaper and perform similarly... 4ghz should be NO problem at all for them


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 24, 2009)

i have some extra budget room now so would this mobo be better? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188046


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I am sorry if I offended you... By no means did I want to insinuate you are a liar... I believe... what I meant was I have a hard time understanding how this could have happened... I'm not saying it didn't happen since it did, it's just something I would have never imagined...
> 
> hence why I tried to find an explanation! When was the last bad Corsair PSU you have gotten? is it recently?
> 
> I value your opinion, and I prefer to know if this should change anything from what I usually recommend people... probably not, but I still want your opinion... Obviously Corsair can't be as perfect as people tend to say, but you having that bad experience surprises me alot and I would perhaps like to know more about it!



understood - no problems.

it was years ago - 5 or more to be fair.  I should have specified that in my original post - as their manufacturing process could (did) definitely change.  I didn't think about it at first.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

Then I hope that will change your opinion on them... They are now probably the most trusted brand for PSUs for TPU members... Great quality etc...

Happy you didn't get offended and that we are on the same page now  Don't hesitate to recommend them!


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 24, 2009)

at 3.2 you will not need to worry about heat that much! your i7 can reach much higher and still be very stable. I would invest in a good cpu cooler, because as you become more comfortable with your PC eventually you are going to want to push it harder, and the components you are buying can be pushed! So yes the V8 is great. The other suggestions are 2. Choose depending on what you like.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Both Mobo's perform extremely well. You are starting to build a bragging machine haha


----------



## Darren (Jun 24, 2009)

RAM-Crucial 3GB (3 x 1GB).

That is not a lot of ram these days, adequate but hardly balanced considering that everything in your rig is exaggerated and overkill yet the ram quantity is like average.

If you're going Core 2 Quad get 4 GBs or 8 GBs total.

If you are going i7, go 6 GBs. playing COD can use up to 2.5 GBs of ram on Vista, next generation of games such as Alan Wake will definitely use up 3GBs easily. Make sure you buy a 64 bit operating system too, I think Windows 7 can be used for a year for free but I can not be sure if the 64-bit version is ready for download?

Edit:



Gjohnst4 said:


> You are starting to build a bragging machine haha



I agree, this build is stupidly overpriced and screams overkill _"look at my l33t e-penis rig"_ a build half the price will perform almost the same for the threadstarters needs.



mikeartie said:


> is this a good gaming rig for the money



Is it a good gaming rig, yes. For the money No!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

Uhh... Don't buy an i7 if it's only a gaming rig... or if your money is tight... And if you have alot of money, sure you don't have a budget, but wasting money wouldn't be very smart 

1500$ IMO, is a hell lot for a gaming rig... if You insist on spending that much, it can be easily done  Watercooling, cathodes, multiple drives, SSDs... Great GPUs etc... But I suggest you watch your spending nonetheless, don't buy something you don't need


----------



## mikeartie (Jun 25, 2009)

lol i started this knowing nothing about computers except compatiabilty and now after two days of researching i wouldnt say i know alot about them but i know a lot more about them then i started with... thanks for the input all of you


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 25, 2009)

mikeartie said:


> i have some extra budget room now so would this mobo be better? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188046



no, for overclocking, the bloodrage is better. also it comes bundled with a standalone sound card


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2009)

Just get Binge's DFI UT


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 25, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Just get Binge's DFI UT



good idea .


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 25, 2009)

digibucc said:


> ok - for sure in my book , from personal experience.  Corsair PSUs have died, bringing expensive components with them, on multiple occasions.  They have caused me stability problems, and have not consistently put out the amount of power they were rated for.
> 
> I am now on my 4th PC P&C PSU , and the other three are still running in their respective machines.  haven't had stability problems since I switched - been years.
> 
> this is personal experience only - I certainly have not seen lab test results or any definitive answer aside from opinion - so I gave my opinion.  for sure , PC P&C is better than corsair, if you want reliability & stability.



Corsair and PC Power and Cooling PSUs are both rebadged Seasonic power supplies. You know this n-ster, why didn't you point that out.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea that too xD but the thing is that Corsair has CFW as a manufacturer too...  But CFW is awesome too... lol



And When I wrote those, I had soo much fever and couldn't think clearly anyways xD Why do I have to fall sick so many times? >.<


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 27, 2009)

hey it makes me laugh when people say get an i7 get an i7 
my local retailer doesn't do them any more or the i5 no reason just none available 
plus with all the d o a boards i don't think i'll bother atm 
another thought is the people who often are recomending them don't have one


----------

